# Can I use cedar wood chips?



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

So I’m finding a bedding for my chicken for their run and the base of the run is gravel. I am trying to find something else to put on the top like wood chips but is cedar ok? I heard it’s toxic but there are no other wood chips nearby. 

Also should I remove the gravel and put the wood chips or just put the wood chips on top. Thanks for the advice


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

No cedar, the intense scent it puts off can be hard for the birds. 

It depends on how much gravel there is on whether you should remove it or not. I wouldn't put chips outside where they'll get wet, it just makes a mess.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> No cedar, the intense scent it puts off can be hard for the birds.
> 
> It depends on how much gravel there is on whether you should remove it or not. I wouldn't put chips outside where they'll get wet, it just makes a mess.


What do you suggest puttin in the run?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sand. Sand is great for dust bathing, keeps the mites at bay.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Sand. Sand is great for dust bathing, keeps the mites at bay.


I did use sand it ended up getting really muddy cuz of Rain and it smelled really bad even though I scooped the dirty things


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Sand got muddy because it was just a thin layer.

You can also cover the run with a tarp to keep the rain out of it.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Sand got muddy because it was just a thin layer.
> 
> You can also cover the run with a tarp to keep the rain out of it.


No I added like a lot and I used tarp so my parents found a premium brown mulch thing so I put some and it smells kinda weird is the smell toxic to chickens?


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Sand got muddy because it was just a thin layer.
> 
> You can also cover the run with a tarp to keep the rain out of it.


It said wood chips were the best for the run but my store didn’t have them so we got mulch. The mulch did not specify what wood it did not say cedar... here a pic








Any ideas


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

The mulch is probably fine assuming it is not treated or dyed. Doesn't look like it is. My chickens love the mulch in my flower beds-----meaning they love to scratch it out!


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

imnukensc said:


> The mulch is probably fine assuming it is not treated or dyed. Doesn't look like it is. My chickens love the mulch in my flower beds-----meaning they love to scratch it out!


Yep I put it in the run. Just making sure it isn’t toxic to my chickens because I smell like a weird smell coming from it


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

imnukensc said:


> The mulch is probably fine assuming it is not treated or dyed. Doesn't look like it is. My chickens love the mulch in my flower beds-----meaning they love to scratch it out!


Chicken landscaping.


----------



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Poultry Judge said:


> Chicken landscaping.


Uhh I just changed it to this


----------

